# Klipsch Icon XL Series Speakers



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok i have the Klipsch quintet III and wanting to upgrade my fronts and center to the Klipsch icon xl-23 and xb -10 . I have yamaha 663 receiver and was wondering if i had enough to power them?


klipsch says they need 125w for xl-23 and 100w for the xb-10s would the 663 be able to handle this


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

Anyone one got any idea ?:scratch:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

I think you will be fine. Your 663 does 95w per chanel and that should be enough. Just don't overdrive them into distortion because the speakers can take more power. If you find you want more headroom then an external amp might be the trick.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

Because Klipsch speakers tend to be very effecient, you will do fine with that amount of power. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

Yep, Klipsch speakers are specifically designed to NOT need much power, because Paul Klipsch's philosophy was that the more efficient the speaker and the less power needed to run it, the more accurate the sound will be thanks to lower a chance of distortion levels that would otherwise stem from over-exertion. Going with Klipsch, despite the RMS ratings, is actually about the best thing you could do if you're worried about having a weak amp. Horns are incredibly efficient, and that 95db+ 1w/1m efficiency level that almost any Klipsch speaker can usually boast is no joke.

Case in point: I got some Klipsch RF-5 towers a few days ago rated at 150w RMS per speaker, and run them with an 80 watt-per-channel Integra receiver. At -20 dB, my ears start to hurt (in a strangely warm and fuzzy way ). At -15dB the neighbors can sing along word for word, and at -10dB I just give up and turn the volume back down before my head explodes. I've yet to try anything louder than -10dB because these speakers are so efficient that the level of -10dB literally makes my ears distort (not the speakers- my own ears. Which means they're hitting intolerably loud, rock concert SPL levels at nowhere near their rated power capabilities of 150w RMS.. I'd be surprised if that -10dB power level is even approaching 100w)

Enjoy your speakers, they should bring you years of listening pleasure, even with that "weak" amp


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

so stick with klipsch or go svs ?


----------



## MStrickland1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

I'd stick with the Klipsch but only if I went with the reference series. The Icons may have the more appealing look to you but reference is a huge step up with a similar price.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

I think anything would be and upgrade for me . I can get a deal for the icons and I like the svs stuff I'm torn lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MStrickland1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

How much is the Icon stuff and where are you located


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

Geting stuff from bb have some discounts from being a platnum member . And I live in southwest va.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*



Snead said:


> Geting stuff from bb have some discounts from being a platnum member . And I live in southwest va.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would you be against getting some used Reference speakers? This is an addicting hobby, so you might be best off starting with the top of the line (aside from Heritage stuff, don't hurt me senior citizen Klipsch owners! ) and saving a bunch of future upgrade money. eBay and Craigslist have any number of late-model Reference speakers for sale at all times, and speakers of this quality are only gonna get better with age if well-cared for. I'm only 2 speakers out of 7 into my final setup (got 2 RF-5 towers in good condition for $550 a few days ago on eBay) and the difference in sound quality is so huge to my junky ears that I've changed the receiver to stereo mode for now until I fill in the rest of the surrounds with more Reference series drivers.

A pair of RF-5 or RF-7s (which are phenomenal!) will likely be used but in good condition, and will run anywhere from the mid to upper hundreds for a pair. A pair of RF-25 or RF-35s, which are a later generation of Reference speakers produced but not necesarrily successors (slightly smaller woofers) can be found on eBay new for as little as $500 a pair and up to $1,000 a pair new, and less than $500 used. The 25 and 35 lines seem to be pretty inexpensive and might be worth looking into if you want cheap and new. The RF-52, 53, 62, 63, 82, and 83 are the currently produced generation, and start with the 52 and 62 speakers at $600+ a pair and top off at almost $2k for a pair of the mighty RF-83s. 

Seeing as you can get new RF speakers from the last generation of manufacture for the same price as new Icon speakers, I would highly recommend going with the Reference speakers, even if it takes a little more effort than going to a store to find the deals. These things blow my mind with their sound quality, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

Ill look into it but u don't like svs . And I only have enough cash for fronts and center can get all 3 for $500 fron klipsch icon or svs . But I will look into the other set to thnx for the info .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

what about the klipsch rc-62 center and rb-51 fronts . will my yamaha 663 receiver push thos or will i need to upgrade my receiver or get an amp i like the reviews on these speakers

or rc-52 and rb-51 fronts?


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*



Snead said:


> what about the klipsch rc-62 center and rb-51 fronts . will my yamaha 663 receiver push thos or will i need to upgrade my receiver or get an amp i like the reviews on these speakers
> 
> or rc-52 and rb-51 fronts?


If you can afford it I would say go with the 62 over the 52 simply because it is an upgrade over the smaller one, and that lack of guilt over not having the best is, IMO, more than enough reason to go the whole 9 yards. That being said, all of the speakers you mentioned are excellent choices, and should leave you quite happy. I haven't personally heard the RB-51s, but looking at user reviews (19 people gave it a 5 out of 5, and there was no dissent to be seen where I looked) it would appear that much like most other Reference series speakers, the buyers are quite impressed with the sound, and even more impressed with the low cost needed to obtain that sound. The best part of going with something like the bookshelves, is that in the event that you might want to upgrade at some point in the future, they have more than enough meat on them to simply be moved into a surround position while something bigger takes their place as the front mains. On their own you have a fantastic system, and the fact that it is readily upgradeable is some bonus frosting on the cake, not a necessity by any means.

And as we mentioned earlier in the thread, you have no reason at all to worry about power. Klipsch speakers will play louder with small amounts of power than literally almost ANY speaker make, period. Forget the RMS rating, look at the sensitivity. Even if you were to buy some junk Wal-Mart bookshelves rated at something like 50 watts and play them next to the Klipsches, they wouldn't even approach the volume output (or quality, for that matter) watt-per-watt, because Klipsch's entire design history is based on producing high output from low power levels. It's not a coincidence that they're efficient, it's an obsessive build characteristic that Klipsch has been working on since the day they were founded. It's incredibly hard to put out more sound with less power than a well-designed horn speaker like Klipsch does. Your receiver has a 20w RMS higher output than mine, and I can barely go above half-power before my ears start bleeding.. You'll be fine :T


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

cool im going to go with the rc-62 and the rb-51s see how i like them . I know there going to blow my quintets off the chart but i have to leave the back quintet speakers for the back till i get more cash.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

Good to hear, let us know what you think!


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

I dont realy have the room for the Reference series have to stick with the icon . Has anyone herd these speakers they dont have bad reviews . They have to be better then my quintets looking at the x icon series.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: klipsch icon xl series speakers*

Icons are great speakers and will blow away your Quintets, along with more than likely leaving you quite pleased. We're just so used to continually buying bigger and better speaker lines that a lot of us find it more sensible to simply start at the top and not have to worry about potential future buys  If the References aren't gonna work out for you then definitely go right ahead on the Icons, you'll love em


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

What do u think off the klipsch icon xw-300 and xw-500 subs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

No clue. Klipsch isn't exactly known for impressive subs, though I have owned a Sub-10 which was a great buy for the cheap price. I've since gone to Velodyne (you can get a good used Velodyne for under $500 shipped if you so desire, and they mesh beautifully with Klipsch.. At least my setup does) so I can't tell you much in that area.

What are the specs/price on the Klipsch subs you are looking at? If it's a good amount of money I would recommend at least taking a look at a dedicated sub company like Velodyne or SVS, because in my (albeit limited) experience with Klipsch, their mains tend to go a lot louder than their subs before distorting, so it could potentially hold you back somewhat if you plan on getting loud. My sub is capable of over 1500 watts for short stretches, and even then the Klipsch towers next to it have no problem outclassing it if I really crank the system. Just something to think about.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

The 8 is like 300 watts continuous and like 500 max and the 10 is 500 continues and 1200 max want the 8 cause I live in a townhouse can always buy another later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

What are you looking for in your sub? Music use? Theater use? How easily are your neighbors angered?

I couldn't find many reviews online, but the few snippets I did see said the 8 was a quality sub, and would be a great buy at $400, but a bit overpriced at $500-600. Take it for what it's worth I guess


----------

